# 1966 BF Goodrich Challenger



## dtaylor613 (Jul 6, 2020)

New to the forums. I recently found and cleaned up what I believe to be a 1966 BF Goodrich Challenger. Not sure the before photos do it justice. It had a pretty good amount of rust on it, but the paint was in good shape, age and all considered.

From what I have seen online this appears to have been made by Murray and was post BF Goodrich/Schwinn days. Does anyone else know much about this bike? I have searched a good bit online and I have only found one bike that is like it. It was the same color, style frame, and I believe model - but it stated a different year. Given that my serial number starts with M06 I am pretty positive it is a '66.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2020)

It is a Murray, and in nice shape. Do a Murray catalog or advertisement search, that should provide more info.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 11, 2020)

Definitely '66!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2020)

The last two pictures are the before shots? You did a very nice job on the clean-up! Now, about that front tire...


----------

